# Police Clearance For South Africa



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm applying for a Work VISA for South Africa and the Police Clearance from the USA is now reclassified as a Complete Criminal History Report that depicts all arrests since Birth. Although an outstanding Citizen now, I have had some arrests as a youth/young adult. Although nothing I would consider Major, does anyone know what the South African Consulate will overlook or accept when they receive the VISA Application, or more importantly, what they WILL NOT Accept. Please note that the new style of report lists arrests only and does not depict despositions even if cases were dismissed or a non-quilty verdict was found.

Although not a pretty subject, I can certainly use your experiences.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> I'm applying for a Work VISA for South Africa and the Police Clearance from the USA is now reclassified as a Complete Criminal History Report that depicts all arrests since Birth. Although an outstanding Citizen now, I have had some arrests as a youth/young adult. Although nothing I would consider Major, does anyone know what the South African Consulate will overlook or accept when they receive the VISA Application, or more importantly, what they WILL NOT Accept. Please note that the new style of report lists arrests only and does not depict despositions even if cases were dismissed or a non-quilty verdict was found.
> 
> Although not a pretty subject, I can certainly use your experiences.


How old were you? 

You mentioned arrests? Did you do any jail time?


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks*

25 and Under.

Yes, a couple times for a week or two.

Do you have knowledge of what they'll accept?
Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> 25 and Under.
> 
> Yes, a couple times for a week or two.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please post this in the South Africa Forum where your other post it you will get more replies. 

LegalMan one of the Mods for the South African forum might have more of an idea so please post on the S.A. forum so he can see your post.

I really think you need to speak to a lawyer who could better advise you. You should know where you stand before you stand before you apply.


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thought I was in the SA Forum?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> Thought I was in the SA Forum?


you are now, I just moved the thread 

you had posted it it 'rest of world' - no problem though


----------

